# Experience with non-standard BF fluorescent ballasts?



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Fluorescent ballasts for T8 system is available in 75 to 120% output.

This figure, called ballast factor determines how much % of the rated output the lamps produce.

For a reason not known to me, the standard output ballast is almost always rated at 85 to 88%. 

Do you make use of low or high output ballasts? How and why?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Fluorescent ballasts for T8 system is available in 75 to 120% output.
> 
> This figure, called ballast factor determines how much % of the rated output the lamps produce.
> 
> ...


I work in an automobile factory and we use the hi output lamps because of the wild temperature swings.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I work in an automobile factory and we use the hi output lamps because of the wild temperature swings.


I should have been clearer in that I meant different output ballasts that utilize normal lamps and luminaires. 

Lamps that is HO spec like F54T5/HO is a whole different game, though since you mentioned it, I might as well ask... did you spec normal HO lamp or amalgam extreme temperature lamps? The amalgam type does substantially better on the hot end, but I think they're slow to start up. 
http://www.lighting.philips.com/us_en/browseliterature/download/p-5924.pdf


----------



## fastfreddy (May 11, 2010)

Most new construction use H-ballasts for less installed fixtures.

Most T12 retrofits use L-ballasts for more energy savings


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

When retrofitting from T12 to T8, it is most common to use Low Power Ballasts. Most utility companies require it for rebates, and the lumen output still is more than adequate when combined with the higher quality 800 series Hi Lumen T8 lamps. High Output we usually spec out in High Bays, in areas where we need to crank up the lumens a bit, or in colder environments I understand. Normal Power you see standard in new fixtures due to the reduced cost and various manufacturers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Unless it's a high lid, I use the standard-power ballasts for many reasons. Reduced operating cost, reduced installed cost, and enhanced lamp life. Unless you have some compelling need for those extra lumens, the cost difference, when all three of the factors I outlined in my second sentence are considered, the choice to use "standard" output ballasts is easy.


----------

